# Datenbausteine auslesen und als csv speichern vom PC aus



## masa (27 August 2008)

Hallo,

habe in einem Projekt jetzt das Problem das ich Datenbausteine aus mehreren verschiedenen CPU's auslesen, und als csv-Datei abspeichern muss.
Jetzt hab ich im Forum schon so einiges darüber gelesen (auch über ibnodave), und mir ein paar beispiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert aber ich habe hier überhaupt nicht den durchblick. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob es irgendwo ein gutes manual oder dgl. gibt. Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

CPU 315-2 DP
Step7 V5.3
alle CPU's sind über ethernet miteinander verbunden.


----------



## MW (27 August 2008)

masa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe in einem Projekt jetzt das Problem das ich Datenbausteine aus mehreren verschiedenen CPU's auslesen, und als csv-Datei abspeichern muss.
> Jetzt hab ich im Forum schon so einiges darüber gelesen (auch über ibnodave), und mir ein paar beispiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert aber ich habe hier überhaupt nicht den durchblick. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob es irgendwo ein gutes manual oder dgl. gibt. Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.
> ...


 
Welche Programmiersprache möchtest du den dafür nutzen ?

Wo fehlt dir der Durchblick, kommst du nur mit Libnodave nicht klar oder hast du Probleme mit den eigentlichen Programmablauf


----------



## masa (27 August 2008)

Naja, so im allgemeine hab ich schon den durchblick aber mit der anwendung von libnodave habe ich meine probleme. Ausführen möchte ich das ganze in VBA. Hier hab ich das Beispiel Modul12.bas zum ausprobieren. In diesem beispiel ist mir nicht ganz klar ob ich noch irgendwelche initialisierungen oder so durchführen muss.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 August 2008)

masa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe in einem Projekt jetzt das Problem das ich Datenbausteine aus mehreren verschiedenen CPU's auslesen, und als csv-Datei abspeichern muss.
> Jetzt hab ich im Forum schon so einiges darüber gelesen (auch über ibnodave), und mir ein paar beispiele runtergeladen und ausprobiert aber ich habe hier überhaupt nicht den durchblick. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob es irgendwo ein gutes manual oder dgl. gibt. Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.
> ...



[Werbung]Genau dies macht ACCON-S7-EasyLog. Mehr Infos und eine Demo gibt es HIER.[/Werbung]

Grundsätzlich ist das Einbinden einer Kommunikations-DLL in VBA etwas aufwändiger als die direkte Verwendung in einer normalen Programmiersprache. Eventuell wäre auch Ralles Freeware BDE (verwendet auch libnodave) etwas für diesen Anwendungsfall. Weitere Infos dazu gibt es HIER.


----------

